

Qwery - The Tiny Selector Engine - n8agrin
http://dustindiaz.com/qwery

======
ch0wn
Shizzle is quite heavily performance optimized. I'd be interested to see how
the selector performance of both compare.

~~~
n8agrin
You mean sizzle? As in <http://sizzlejs.com/> ?

~~~
ch0wn
Oops, I did!

